

Interview with Technorati founder David Sifry - eugenet
http://uk.intruders.tv/David-Sifry-on-Technorati-and-entrepreneurship_a271.html

======
aristus
Technorati? Curiouser and curiouser. My site gets 000's of searches for
/q/dave-sifry from the same IP, every day.

